# How about dizziness and muscle cramps?



## Guest (Nov 3, 1999)

Does anyone have frequent dizziness and muscles which cramp easily? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 1999)

I have been experiencing quite a bit of dizziness lately as well as running into things because my equalibrium is off. For some time I have also had cramp (charly horses) in my feet & legs if I move wrong. Don't know how much it relates to fibro. I figure it tops off not being able to remember anything anymore either.------------------deb


----------



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

I am frequently dizzy and my muscles cramp up very easily and all the time.I have always assumed it was due to my fibro as everything always seems to be.Maria


----------

